# EL double auf Eingabe checken



## sup? (7. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute, 

ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Ich möchte ein DropDown-Menu nur dann anzeigen, wenn ein anderes Textfeld leer ist. 
Die Eingabe in dieses Textfeld wird in ein double konvertiert. 
Mein Problem liegt nun in der Zeile: 

```
<h:panelGroup id="Panel" rendered="#{ empty class.mydouble}">
```
Das Dropdown-Menü wird leider trotzdem die ganze Zeit angezeigt.

Hab das ganze auch mit != null etc. ausprobiert, was aber auch nicht zum Erfolg führte. 

Hat jemand ne Lösung für mein Problem?


----------



## sence (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

zuerst solltest du dir ein Panel drum herum legen, damit (sofern am anfang der Seite dein Textfeld leer ist) du es später wieder rendern kannst, ohne die Seite neuladen zu müssen.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du es dynamisch mit f:ajax aktualisieren möchtest ?

(Hintergrund info: du kannst nichts ansprechen (sichtbar machen) was nicht da ist, denn wenn es nicht gerendert wird, wirst du es auch nicht im Baum der Webseite wiederfinden um. -> deswegen etwas drum herum legen was nicht sichtbar ist und ansprechbar ist :- ))


wichtig ist, dass dein Double nicht null sein kann!
initialisiere es erst einmal, eventuell, wenn "0" erlaubt sein soll mit "-1"
dann kannst du es prüfen

rendered="#{class.myDouble >= 0}"

Grüße


----------



## sup? (17. Mai 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort, 

das Problem hab ich bereits gelöst. Deswegen war der thread auch als erledigt markiert. 

Es lag in der tat an der Panelproblematik mit Ajax.


----------



## sence (18. Mai 2012)

freut mich dass es funktioniert, hatte nicht auf closed geachtet, nur darauf ob die Lösung gepostet worden ist, bzw geantwortet wurde 
Villeicht hat jemand (so wie ich damals) das selbe Problem und sucht nach der Lösung und findet diesen Thread der leer wäre 

Grüße und Danke fürs feedback


----------

